# Can pigeons drink from a rabbit waterbottle?



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

My pigeon was super sick and she is now getting better. I want to eliminate any and all possibilities of her perching on her food and waterers. She is now an indoor only bird, and she is the only one in the cage, so any feeder/waterer reccomendations for a single bird would be appreciated.

So far ive come up with the bunny waterers, but how well do those work? And is there an anti perching feeder for a single bird? I have the feeders with cones ontop for my other birds, but that would be way too big for her. Preferably, id like the waterer/feeders to attatch to the side of the cage to give her the most room


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dont they need to move the ball?I would say no to a water bottle since they cant use their tongue to move the ball


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> Dont they need to move the ball?I would say no to a water bottle since they cant use their tongue to move the ball


Hmm, good call. Ill put my thinking cap on  anyone have some small anti perch bowls that they could link me to?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can you show me a picture of the cage? You might be able to modify a outside water container that mounts outside and only his head will go through to get a drink. Some bird cage have mounts so a bath goes on the outside. Maybe something like that.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

http://the-firefly-rattery.webs.com/Cage - Super Pet My First Home Complete Kit for Chinchillas.jpg
^^^^^^^^ this is it, minus the ramps and the platforms are more spaced apart for flapping room. Its 2x3x3..... if its relevant. There is 2 large doors but no food or water doors


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe this will work check these out. They mount outside but the water comes inside. First two look good

http://www.petco.com/N_25_429495656....aspx?CoreCat=LN_BirdSupplies_FoodWaterDishes


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Because pigeons suck water with the beak almost all in the the water dish, they could not drink drops of water from a rodent bottle. There are hooded crocks for parrots, that may work for your cage. Here is a link for feed ideas as well. The coverd crock is pictured.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/feedcontainers.htm


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Great, thanks guys! At least one of these should work


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

You can try nd-r1 waterer nipple


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This from the site...Living With Wildlife...

Unlike most birds that must tip their heads back to swallow water,* pigeons can drink by sucking water directly from a puddle or other water source. *

Just put one of those cups that hook to the cage. It won't get soiled. Pigeons drink a couple of times a day. In the morning, after eating and then later in the day. I change the water and give fresh, a couple of times each day. ...soiled water is seldom a problem. 
It does help if you have a shelf, in the cage, running across one end and then place the water and food underneath the shelf.Pigeons love to roost on shelves and so it's a win, win.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont know my fantail that was sick loves to go and sit in the water. LOL. Its so cute just to see her sitting in her water. I would change the bowl I have but I found she enjoyed it so much so I just change the water more often since she is stuck inside till spring.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> This from the site...Living With Wildlife...
> 
> Unlike most birds that must tip their heads back to swallow water,* pigeons can drink by sucking water directly from a puddle or other water source. *
> 
> ...


I didnt know that, thanks charis 

I got a couple feeders and waters to try out. Freebird definately loves to perch on her food bowls, so i think a couple small ones would be best. I also got a feeder that you put a 20 oz soda bottle into and the feed drops down as its eaten and hangs mostly outside the cage. So we will see what happens when she comes back from minimonkeys house. Everything is ready for her, all i need now is the bird lol


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

if ur pigeons get use to it yes they can, i used a rabbit water bottle for a couple of days n they figured out how to drink water from it


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> I dont know my fantail that was sick loves to go and sit in the water. LOL. Its so cute just to see her sitting in her water. I would change the bowl I have but I found she enjoyed it so much so I just change the water more often since she is stuck inside till spring.


I love watching pigeons take baths, ots so adoreable  they like to splash around alot, so to keep the cage clean, a couple inches in the bath tub works


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL about this thread -- Freebird doesn't just perch on the water bowl, she sticks her tail in it, no matter where I put it! She also likes to stand right in it. (Freebird is staying with me right now, until she's well.) 

I'm trying to limit any chance of her getting chilled, so I keep moving to smaller water bowls, but she's a determined little gal!


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

minimonkey said:


> LOL about this thread -- Freebird doesn't just perch on the water bowl, she sticks her tail in it, no matter where I put it! She also likes to stand right in it. (Freebird is staying with me right now, until she's well.)
> 
> I'm trying to limit any chance of her getting chilled, so I keep moving to smaller water bowls, but she's a determined little gal!


I got a couple bowls that hook to the side of the cage so i can hook them up a little higher, hopefully thatll keep her butt out of it  either that, or its back to the drawing board. If they made smaller ones, the covered feeder and water founts i have for my flock would be perfect.

She probably wants to take a bath in it and cant figure out why she just doesnt fit in her bird bath haha


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

My male pigeon loved taking baths in his water dish. I got sick of cleaning and refilling 2-3 times a day so I took a half gallon milk jug(clean), cut bottom out with a wide slit going halfway up the jug(wide enough for bird to put head through with ease). Taped the edges so not sharp and placed over water crock. Works great! No poop, seed or feathers.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Michy said:


> My male pigeon loved taking baths in his water dish. I got sick of cleaning and refilling 2-3 times a day so I took a half gallon milk jug(clean), cut bottom out with a wide slit going halfway up the jug(wide enough for bird to put head through with ease). Taped the edges so not sharp and placed over water crock. Works great! No poop, seed or feathers.


I would do that if i had to, but it might look goofy especially in my living room where everyone sees it. If it came to that, id probably get one of those covered crocks for large parrots


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Squeaker said:


> I got a couple bowls that hook to the side of the cage so i can hook them up a little higher, hopefully thatll keep her butt out of it  either that, or its back to the drawing board. If they made smaller ones, the covered feeder and water founts i have for my flock would be perfect.
> 
> She probably wants to take a bath in it and cant figure out why she just doesnt fit in her bird bath haha


The coverd crock would be perfect..that is why I posted it and told you also pigeons draw or suck their water up with the beak in the water..


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> The coverd crock would be perfect..that is why I posted it and told you also pigeons draw or suck their water up with the beak in the water..


Ya i think ill get some, i just have to order them online. I went to 2 different petstores close by and they didnt have them... which i thought was odd. I know which ones youre talking about cause i know ive seen them before.


----------

